# Style Warriors & Victoria's Secret



## blowyourmind (May 28, 2009)

ok so VS is having 75% off all of their makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









VS Haul is: Ipanema Bronzer, Sultry eyeshadow quad, Lilac Flash sparkling eyeliner, Aqua Sequin sparkling eyeliner & Ginger Spice lipliner.

MAC Haul: Bright Future eyeshadow, Brave New Bronze lipstick, Bronzescape Solar Bits. & bought from someone online Ms. Fizz & Goldyrocks dazzleglasses.

swatches:




Ipanema Bronzer, Sultry Eyeshadow quad, Lilac Flash eyeliner, Aqua Sequin eyeliner, Ginger Spice lipliner





Ms Fizz dazzleglass, Goldyrocks dazzleglass, Bright Future eyeshadow, Bronzescape Solar Bits & Brave New Bronze lipstick


----------



## kalz (May 29, 2009)

Great haul !! i wanna get the brave new bronze too but im broke at the moment !! arghh


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 29, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy your goodies!


----------



## lushious_lips (May 29, 2009)

Enjoy.


----------



## ladyJ (May 30, 2009)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Nicnivin (May 30, 2009)

Nice haul!! Enjoy!


----------



## MissResha (May 30, 2009)

pretty!! im going to VS tomorrow


----------



## hawaii02 (May 30, 2009)

Have fun with your haul!


----------



## misha5150 (May 31, 2009)

Great haul!!  The VS I had went to doesn't carry makeup!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 31, 2009)

lovely haul! I went crazy at VS!


----------



## CLAIRENDELLE (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh man! I missed out on Ipanema Bronzer from VS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy


----------



## n_c (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome haul!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2009)

Enjoy your haul!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice haul! I must check out VS 75% off of their cosmetics!


----------



## watkinsjillian (Jun 2, 2009)

I need Brave New Bronze so bad. Great haul. Enjoy.


----------



## UltraLuxe (Jun 2, 2009)

Aww, I didn't realize the Style Warriors would come in such cute packaging.  Great haul!!!


----------

